# What would you do if your best friend disappeared?



## Bombsii (Jan 17, 2009)

What would you do if you woke up one day and your best friend had vanished but no one remembers them or knew who they were except for you?

Its quite an interesting thought actually...


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Jan 17, 2009)

Very clever situation there. I would try calling him but everyone would think you were mad. Theres not much you can do. Anyone you tell wouldn't believe you so would have to put up with it.


----------



## Minish (Jan 17, 2009)

I would probably try to find the answer behind me remembering them, but nobody else. Perhaps I'd eventually sadly decide that I must have imagined them, or something along those lines. :/

But my best friend has influenced my life greatly, so I would always remember them regardless. I probably wouldn't ask many others about them unless it would give me answers.

Yeah, I'd be more bothered about the puzzle of their disappearance than their absence. XD Unless they suddenly disappeared and everyone else knew they had disappeared, then I'd be really worried.


----------



## xkze (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd be all
"wtf D:"


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 17, 2009)

Probably have a fit. 

And be very very bored for the rest of my life. Rhianna makes things fun. :<


----------



## Enekuro (Jan 17, 2009)

I really would question life and my friends. I'd never forget her since she is the only reason i'm still alive. I would never forget her.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd probably lose all reason to go out places, and stay locked in my room like I am normally anyway.


----------



## Almost Eric (Jan 17, 2009)

Get really annoyed and frustrated that I couldn't talk to her or talk about her to anyone else without them going "who?":I


----------



## Jolty (Jan 17, 2009)

The world would actually end


----------



## Colossal (Jan 17, 2009)

I would sit alone and carry on in life questioning if he was real and if anything is real.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 17, 2009)

I wouldn't really care (Paul's a show-off and he's stupid)
I have my mum, Nathan, Adam, Katie, Megan, Laura, Eevee, Dad, and his girlfriend. And my teddies and plushies.


----------



## Fredie (Jan 17, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> I wouldn't really care (Paul's a show-off and he's stupid)


That's a nice thing for you to say...

For me, I would probably question everything else that I believe to be true...


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 17, 2009)

Really, the one person I've considered to be my overall best friend I've only seen once in the past 3 or 4 years. It would be dissapointing, yes, but I wouldn't be completely devastated.



			
				Terry. T said:
			
		

> I wouldn't really care (Paul's a show-off and he's stupid)


If you think this about him, how is he your best friend?


----------



## Retsu (Jan 17, 2009)

I would make some sort of shrine/personal memorial so that he/she is never truly forgotten.

And then I would continue on with my life.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 17, 2009)

Die, most likely. 

My name's Mike, and I'm a Dark Shocktailholic ^^ *hugs her*

But seriously, I'd be absolutely destroyed if I lost her. She was my first ever e-friend, and quickly became the best, closest friend I've ever had.


----------



## Espeon (Jan 17, 2009)

...I have several people I consider my best friends. Do they all go missing or what?


----------



## Alxprit (Jan 17, 2009)

I would probably become the most mentally unstable person in town and end up killing a bunch of people that I would think responsible.

...I'm never reading this thread again.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 17, 2009)

Since I don't _have_ a best friend, absolutely nothing would happen... so I'd probably just keep going on doing the same stuff as usual.


----------



## Dinru (Jan 17, 2009)

I have multiple best friends. If that happened with any one, two, three, four, etc. or all of them, I would become... an emotional wreck. I'd try my best to pretend to be myself, but... I'd never be the same. It'd only be an act. I don't think I'd ever be truly happy again in my life.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Jan 17, 2009)

That's an interesting question.

Hm. I don't know. I'd probably go overly-paranoid and end up trying to find out what happened to her for the rest of my days.


----------



## Jetx (Jan 17, 2009)

I would have a breakdown.

I mean, seriously, if nobody even remembered this person, wouldn't something be very freaky about it all?


----------



## Zeph (Jan 17, 2009)

Before I immediately jump to answers like 'The world would end' or 'I would die', I'm going to actually think about what I'd do.

I think first I'd lie on my bed, perfectly still and silent, for at least half a day. Then I'd probably have some sort of breakdown. Then I wouldn't go to school for about a week, then I'd probably go back and then it'd get too much for me and I'd disappear from school again, retreat back to my bedroom but not be perfectly still and silent; I'd probably be some sort of nervous wreck, and then I'd start considering (but not actually committing) suicide, and then after a few days I'd try to get on my life, but I'd probably have more small breakdowns every few days or something.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 17, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Before I immediately jump to answers like 'The world would end' or 'I would die', I'm going to actually think about what I'd do.


But I _would _die D=


----------



## Flareth (Jan 17, 2009)

I dunno...I'd feel horrible...there were so many memories. I'd hope it was a dream or....just have a breakdown and slowly go insane. So, I'd be dead. -_-

Life would be totally different without my real life best friends and my Internet best friends.


----------



## Saith (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow, from reading the replies in this thread, I'm sort of annoyed that I'd only care about the inconvenience it would cause me for having to go to lunch alone and stuff...

I guess I'm a terrible person, but I remind him constantly that I'd have to kill him once I rule the world. :D

But yeah, I'd probably give a half-assed attempt at finding out what happened, but I don't trust my own mind, anyway, so I'd probably end up believing that he was a myth.

I'd also go on a killing spree because I'd be certain that he hadn't disappeared, and I was just in control of my dreams.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 17, 2009)

Completely freak out. And without my best friend my other friends aren't that good either.

My best friend went to holiday for TWO WEEKS and my friends were AT WAR.


----------



## Pook (Jan 17, 2009)

probably what Furret said, but then i'd go to sleep


----------



## Jason-Kun (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't have a best friend outside of e-friends so I guess I'd just make new ones after crying for a bit.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 18, 2009)

I... don't know. I think I'd be fairly lost without him, and if no-one knew about him then I'd probably go a little mad.


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow I'd say I would have to go omagosh then really freak out, and keep it a secret while it eats away at me...and after a couple of years tell someone and have them tell me they believe me, and I'll accept that even though I know they don't, and never speak of it again, then ignore it forever :D


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 18, 2009)

The person I would count as my best friend ... I have seen approximately once in the last 2 years, and haven't spoken much otherwise.
So there's a good chance that I wouldn't notice for a while.
When I did I'd probably try and figure out what happened (what everyone else remembers) when he was supposed to be around. Subtly, of course.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 18, 2009)

Think it was all a dream and carry on. Most of the great experiences I remember were dreams anyway.


----------



## Silversnow (Jan 18, 2009)

Espeon said:


> ...I have several people I consider my best friends. Do they all go missing or what?


Same question.

But uh, if this happened to the one I've known the longest I'd be horribly, horribly depressed, and probably start to question my own sanity.  Then, after I started trying to function more normally, I'd see if there was anyone else who considered her their best friend and if there was, get them to help me figure out what happened and go from there.

I've actually run through scenarios like this in my head before, and it's always very interesting.  Great way to entertain/depress yourself on a long car ride.


----------



## Mhaladie (Jan 18, 2009)

I'd probably be very confused. Wonder why don't people remember them, etc. And then... er, I don't really _have_ a best friend, just a bunch of pretty good friends, so I'm trying to pin this like "x person will disappear", but I can't think of a person, so I don't really know what I'd do. I'd be confused, for sure, I'd probably stay confused/freaked out about it for a long, long time, but I'd get over actually missing them pretty fast, I think. 

"The sad thing about life isn't that love comes to an end, or that people go out of your life, or die... The really sad thing about life is that you get over it."

I'd just get over it. *shrugs*


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Jan 19, 2009)

I would first proceed to forget my shyness and post several threads on TCoD babbling endlessly about Leafpool. Writing about her would probably cause me to cry for hours before becoming furious, thus shredding anything I could find that was useless and easily destroyed. I can't quite say what would happen subsequently, but there would be a lot of emotional trauma for me.

I suppose I would keep on living, but for the first six months I would be kind of... listless, and even after that I doubt I could ever be quite the same.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 22, 2009)

Stare at the computer for a few seconds, blinking, before breaking down and attempting to stay in my room for the rest of the day ("attempting" because anytime I try to do so, I fail). Because I only know Flametail via the internet and obviously she wouldn't be able to tell me that she'd disappeared, I would think that she died (even long periods of her absence get me paranoid) and probably start hyperventilating or something similar. I would then write a very sappy story a sad song, both of which consist of the greatest memories of our friendship.

... I think I would go into some sort of seclusion for a good long while too. D:


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Jan 22, 2009)

Best friend suddenly vanishes...

Freak out. Start screwing at whoever told me they don't exist...run home and try to find evidence.

If they were an online friend who I hadn't met, try my best to search for them online. This will probably fail...

If I met them in person or knew them in person (one of my best friends I've known since I was three, even before)....Spend a week planning, doing research to find old photos and such, going over theories in my mind and getting supplies. On Friday (full timetable at college), get on bus and don't stop at the Sixth Form. Then I head out to try and find out how they disappeared. This will probably fail to.

Either way, I'll maintain that they were my friend no matter what.


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 23, 2009)

I would probably call everyone and meet with people she was friends with, trying to see if they'd changed at all because she 'hadn't existed' and wasn't there to influence them. I'd write down every detail I could remember about her and get paranoid for a while. After a a couple to a few years, I might go back to normal.


----------



## Abwayax (Jan 23, 2009)

I imagine it would not be too tragic if an imaginary friend disappeared, after all, I could reimagine him.


----------



## pcbby (Jan 23, 2009)

I dunno. Probably get checked into a mental institute for having an imaginary best friend and insisting that he was living upstairs just yesterday and having pictures of him which probably wouldn't exist in this case.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jan 23, 2009)

Hmmm.
Well, I don't know. I honestly don't get attached to people very easily, so it'd be pretty traumatic. I'd probably get really depressed and just go on with life, pretending nothing was wrong while i slowly died on the inside.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jan 24, 2009)

I would nod, shrug, and get on with it.

 I don't really have a good friend. xD


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Jan 25, 2009)

I would freak out, get on a plane, fly over, and start tracking down his family and friends and demanding to know what they know. If they didn't remember, I'd beat them senseless until I got at least one confession, fake or not. I'd get the police involved and if I couldn't afford a professional detective, I'd follow every lead myself and search every inch of the country, and the world if I had to. And if I couldn't find him, I'd die trying.

Or I'd just kill myself. Most of the time he's the only one keeping me alive.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jan 25, 2009)

Gardevoir Girl said:


> I would freak out, get on a plane, fly over, and start tracking down his family and friends and demanding to know what they know. If they didn't remember, I'd beat them senseless until I got at least one confession, fake or not. I'd get the police involved and if I couldn't afford a professional detective, I'd follow every lead myself and search every inch of the country, and the world if I had to. And if I couldn't find him, I'd die trying.
> 
> Or I'd just kill myself. Most of the time he's the only one keeping me alive.


This, actually. Except it's that he's the only reason I'm still around now for me.


----------



## nastypass (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd probably transfer over to the neighboring school; it's much nicer and she's pretty much the only reason I haven't bothered to go through with it yet.


----------



## Aenrhien (Jan 27, 2009)

Panic. I don't get attached to people very easily at all, so someone I'm close to disappearing would suck.. really bad.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd cry, be depressed for a week or two, then probably go back to normal. Hey, it's happened before, and this is how I reacted. (Eventhough they just moved away to a different city far from where I am now, it's close enough. I have no form of communication with them, so there.) Damn, I'm feeling kind of sad now.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jan 29, 2009)

Duh... Linoone doesn't really have a best friend. All her friends are on the same level of goodness, so, uh, they won't disappear! 

This is why you don't have best friends; you have lots of good friends.


----------



## HisGothicTwilightPrincess (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd spend the rest of my life in a padded room cuz i'd be screaming 'Jenny' and banging my head on the wall...

Sad that i read this forum. My BFF is moving to New York in three days. I'll never see her again...    : (


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jan 30, 2009)

I'd be amazingly freaked out.  Why wouldn't anybody remember her? I would definitely get some photos or something and try to remind people. Failing that, I guess I would post "MISSING" posters even if nobody knows her. If she doesn't show up, I guess I'll just be numb for a while and later, the impact would hit me. I'd find videos of us, conversations, and look them over and be unhappy.

I would move on, but it would still scare me how easily she was forgotten.


----------



## #1 bro (Jan 30, 2009)

Seriously, if I woke up to find that either 
a) all the memories of my life had been altered
b) all the memories of everyone else's lives had been altered
c) the entire world was playing an elaborate practical joke on me
d) I was completely, batshit insane

I would have a lot more pressing things to worry about than the fact that I would be one friend shorter. :|


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jan 30, 2009)

I'd wonder which one was gone because I don't think about who is my best friend.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Jan 31, 2009)

"Disappeared?" What do you mean, "disappeared?" Did she just vanish into thin air or something? After all, things just don't "disappear..." they have to _go_ somewhere. So, I would spend time trying to find my friend. Perhaps this person was kidnapped, or murdered? Every person leaves a mark, including criminals. Even if its just a smell, or an unrecognizable footprint, or the neighbors' testimony, criminals always leave a mark. They, too, cannot disappear into thin air.

But, they could've walked out on me, but even then, why? After all, with the age of the Internet looming over us, it would be kinda hard not to find someone, unless they somehow locked themselves in a cellar, excluding themselves from outside contact. Even then...why would someone do that? To have a worse life than they already had, for some reason unknown?

Regardless, even if this friend did disappear...every person leaves a mark. To be my best friend, something special between us must've happened. And this relationship must've left a mark on me. I wouldn't commit suicide, or lock myself into my room for all eternity, or stare at a crystal ball, waiting for them to come back. I would instead continue to live my life as always, keeping this person closest to me. After all, every person leaves a mark, and that mark is me.


----------



## musical tears (Feb 3, 2009)

*i would go mentally insane (even though i already am) and then be depressed. Mike keeps me sane and happy, so if he disappeared i would be the most depressing thing you would ever meet.*


----------

